
Topcho: bridge between virtual and real worlds - topchoAI
https://topcho.ai
======
brudgers
I don't understand what it is.

~~~
topchoAI
It standardizes and computes scores for your attributes (agility, strength,
speed, endurance and intelligence). If you do 10 pull-ups, your friend does 20
and a game character does 30, you can't say that they are 2 and 3 times
stronger than you. With topcho scores, you can. Just hit register and you will
get to Open Gym that makes it clearer.

